
How many Mars missions have been successful? - MindGods
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-53589767
======
simonblack
About half. On those figures we can expect half of the current mission-modules
flying to Mars to fail.

We might get Perseverance to Mars perhaps, but its drone may not launch; and
similar with the other two multi-module flights on the way.

